

Show HN: Make money sharing content with Cred - chejazi
https://cred.is

======
dk8996
I have to ask, are you guys collecting data and then selling it?

~~~
chejazi
Nope! All payouts are funded by advertisers paying to be featured on the
interstitial page. The only data that we allow advertisers to target is the
destination domain.

------
fiatjaf
There's an interstitial page.

